# advice for buying second hand espresso machine



## mraie (Jun 29, 2014)

Was looking for a good hx or dual boiler espresso machine for home use. My ambition is high but sadly budget not as great so looking to second hand. Really like the la Spaziale mini Vivaldi s1. Looking for advice on what to look out for problem wise and where would be worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Mraie, used is a great option (as long as it cared for). I bought a used HX that was on the unwell side but managed (with a massive help from other forum members to get it ship shape).

what's your budget and have you got a grinder sorted already?

If so what grinder are you pairing it with?

Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## mraie (Jun 29, 2014)

hi there, looking to get a doserless Mazzer and up to Super Jolly in size, love the look and seem to the bench mark, however I am open to suggestions. I am going to budget somewhere around the 800 pounds but I am trying to see where I can get the most value and ideally get both together.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mraie said:


> hi there, looking to get a doserless Mazzer and up to Super Jolly in size, love the look and seem to the bench mark, however I am open to suggestions. I am going to budget somewhere around the 800 pounds but I am trying to see where I can get the most value and ideally get both together.


Try Coffeechap or CallumT for the grinders , dont buy Mazzers new if you can avoid it , they are way better value second hand and there are plenty of good refurbs around


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would be tempted to buy your espresso machine from a forum member, just so as you know the history of it. This could be important as if for example the machine has come from a hard water area and has not been used with a softener ot bottled water it could be limescaled up to the hilt.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus one on above...

Bundles from new retailers aren't always what you want and the best value for things like Mazzers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No doubt everyone will tell you that your grinder is more important than your machine, as obviously, the machine only makes coffee out of whatever you put into it!


----------



## mraie (Jun 29, 2014)

that whats in my head, getting a good second espresso machine and grinder second hand from a coffee head that has looked after them and give a good home.


----------

